# Single Male Dragonborn...



## Grimm Hund (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm looking for a female D&D player. We play 5e in a campaign structured around a West Marches campaign.

I guess this is me asking for someone to RP as a female dragonborn? Color doesn't exactly matter and your class is all up to you. What I'm looking for is someone to RP as my Dragonborn's future mate? We'd RP interactions in the chatrooms.

We play over Discord and we'd use voice during actual quests.


----------



## poproxxy (Jul 1, 2017)

How different is 5e from 3.5?


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 1, 2017)

There’s a great thread on Reddit that outlines the big differences:


3.5e to 5e - Summary of differences • /r/DnD
Overall, 5E is similar enough to 3.5E to deceive you into thinking you know it. My suggestion is to *thoroughly* review the Basic Rules to ensure that you get the basic mechanics of 5E, and just not assume that anything from 3.5E or 4E carries over.


Basic PHB: Player's Basic Rules
Basic DMG: Dungeon Master's Basic Rules


----------

